# NEVOKS VEEGO 80 POD MOD KIT - Review



## Timwis (20/9/21)

Hi Ecigssa members, In this review I take a look at the Veego 80 Pod Mod Kit from Nevoks. The Veego 80 Pod Mod Kit was supplied for the purpose of this review by Agnes from Nevoks.

https://www.nevoks.com/products/nevoks-veego80/








*Introduction*

Nevoks are a relatively new brand which came into being while the vaping world first went pod and then pod mod crazy so no surprise that's what we have seen from them. The Feelin' I really liked and from what I hear from those that have tried their other products they are definitely a brand worth keeping an eye on going forwards!

The Veego 80 is a step up and for me ticks a lot of boxes (things seem to of been well thought through), it's basically a pod mod/AIO with a pod that is more like a tank and a device despite its full height face plate is pretty much a SBS design! The kit also includes a 510 adaptor which is one of the best ones I have used turning the Veego 80 into a standard SBS style device.

The Veego 80 is an 80w device, accommodating a single 18650 which offers wattage(smart), voltage and RBA modes, let's delve down deeper!

_________________________________________________________________________



*In The Box*








*Contents:*

1* Veego80 Mod
1* Veego80 Empty Pod
1* SPL-12 Mesh Coil 0.17ohm
1* SPL-12 Mesh Coil 0.3ohm
1* 510 Adapter
1* Type-C Cable
1* User Manual
1* Warranty Card

_________________________________________________________________________



*Aesthetics and Ergonomics*

The Veego 80 came in sturdy cardboard box packaging with outer cardboard sleeve, on the front we have a picture of the device in the colour of choice with contents etc on the reverse. I received the Galaxy Blue version which consists of a Gunmetal colour device and Blue Leather spine, the colour option refers to the Leather spine! The colour choices are Space Silver, Charcoal Black, Imperial Red, Galaxy Blue or Vintage Brown!

The main chassis is made of Zinc Alloy and the device is very slender, it has a very unique look with a SBS design but with a full height face plate allowing for a more comfortable firing position. The spine is basically a battery tube with padded Leather wrap, centrally we have "nevoks" embossed into the leather and also visible stitching around the edging. The front section underneath where either the pod or atomiser (with adaptor fitted) will be installed has cylindrical contours (on one side "VEEGO 80" is printed) which adds to the unique look it's almost SBS meets Double Barrel meets a standard device!

The face plate has a Black panel with a Zinc Alloy, Gunmetal colour oval protruding fire button towards the top, side by side towards the bottom we have two small, round navigational buttons also both Zinc Alloy and a Gunmetal colour to match both the fire button and main chassis. All buttons give a nice click without being noisy and have just over average travel. Between the fire and navigational buttons we have the screen and then right at the bottom in a central position the Type C USB port.

Moving to the base we have printed safety marks and branding and then up top either the pod or atomiser protrudes and to one side we have a battery cap with fine side knurling.

Due to the slender nature of the device, curves and pretty much perfect position of the fire button this is a joy to both hold and fire, it's a well made unique looking device so really can't ask for much more than that when it comes to aesthetics! Just one thing that needs mentioning is when shaking I got slight rattle from the fire button, its fine during normal use!







_________________________________________________________________________



*Veego 80 Specs and Features:*

Size: 49.0* 23.3* 90.5mm
Material: Zinc alloy & leather
Battery: single 18650 Battery(not included)
Output: 5-80W
Output voltage: 0.5-4.2V
Charging: Type C 5V/2A
Drip tip: POM drip tip
Pod Material: PCTG
Capacity: 3.5ml (2ml TPD)
Resistance: SPL-12 Mesh Coil 0.17ohm(40-60W）
SPL-12 Mesh Coil 0.3ohm(30-50W）
SPL-12 Mesh Coil 0.6ohm(15-25W)
Support VW/VV/RBA modes
Transparent top filling cartridge
Adjustable bottom airflow
510 replacement drip tip
510 adapter, switch between pod mod & mod
Colours: Space Silver, Charcoal Black, Imperial Red, Galaxy Blue, Vintage Brown







_________________________________________________________________________



*What You Receive?*

As well as the Veego 80 device and empty pod you also receive two different coil heads which are the SPL-12 Mesh 0.17ohm coil head and the SPL-12 Mesh 0.3ohm coil head. Of course you also receive all the paperwork and Type C USB cable but also a 510 adaptor to allow standard atomisers to fit.







_________________________________________________________________________



*The Pod*

The pod actually is very much like a standard tank in both it's looks and it's airflow control. When in the introduction I said it ticks so many boxes and is well thought through that comment mostly referred to this pod which has all the features missing or lacking in way of execution with most pods. Firstly we have a standard fitting 510 drip tip, now the included drip tip I don't like much but no worries I just fitted one of my many others!








We then also have top fill which is a massive pro, just lift up the silicone bung to reveal a very generous fill port which is easy big enough to allow air to escape while you add liquid for a mess free quick fill! If you use a large bottle to fill and find the drip-tip becomes an obstacle just remove the drip tip before filling. Then we have the fit for purpose adjustable airflow which operates just like any standard dual cyclops system and will cover more in a later section.








The Pod is clear so great visibility of your juice and has a 3.5ml capacity (2ml TPD version). Moving to the base we have a cylindrical opening for the coil to be fitted and large kidney shape magnets either side!







_________________________________________________________________________



*Fitting The Coil Head And Coil Options!*

It's not rocket science, the Veego Pod deploys the usual plug and play method we see with most of the popular pod mod pods so the coil head just gets press fitted into the pod where it will be sealed via dual O-rings and will also seal to the chimney via the top set of dual O-rings.








Two coil heads are included which are the SPL-12 Mesh 0.17ohm coil head rated between 40w and 60w and the SPL-12 Mesh 0.3ohm coil head which is rated between 30w to 50w. Also available is the SPL-12 Mesh 0.6ohm coil head which is rated between 15w and 25w.








The SPL-12 Mesh used in the coils can be purchased to use in mesh RTA's and RDA's, both the 0.17 and 0.3ohm mesh is available along with 0.17ohm double mesh wire which heats up and cools down twice as fast, first seen from Vapefly (it looks just like the patented duplex mesh to me!).








Also you can buy SP-12 rebuildable coil accessories packs to really reduce the cost, again very similar to what we have seen from both Vapefly and Wotofo!







_________________________________________________________________________



*Fitting The Pod*

Both the rear and front face plate are contoured to the shape of the 22mm round pod so act as a vertical shaft for the pod to slide down into place. Looking at the bay we have a metallic shelf that forms the perimeter to attract the magnets of the pod and then below we have the central positive and then to one side the negative Gold plated, spring loaded contacts.

The bay is very clean looking and both the pod or if using the 510 adaptor fit perfectly with a strong magnetic force but it does allow for the pod (or fitted atomiser to the adaptor) to turn to adjust the position of the airflow!







_________________________________________________________________________



*The Airflow*

The Pod which as already mentioned is more like a tank has dual cyclops just like a standard bottom airflow sub-ohm tank. We have an AFC with some fine knurling for grip and it adjusts with a nice stiff tolerance (it won't move on it's own accord). When fitting the pod you just need to make sure the slots are lined up with the sides of the device so they are not obscured!

_________________________________________________________________________



*The 510 Threaded Adaptor*

The Veego 80 comes with a 510 adaptor which fits to the pod bay just like the pod does but then gives the device 510 threading to fit any standard atomiser. Well I say any standard atomiser but actually you are quite limited to 22mm in diameter or smaller so very much for a MTL set up used this way! After saying that if like me you like a MTL vape and have 22mm RTA's then they fit like a glove and I personally found I preferred using the Veego 80 with adaptor rather than any of my other SBS devices with such atomisers!

I tried 5 different RTA's and they all screwed into the threading and sat nice and flush but just beware the central positive pin which will lower when an atomiser is attached is not actually spring loaded but I had no issues. Looking at the base of the adaptor visually it is very much like looking at the base of the pod with a coil installed, we have the Gold plated central positive followed by the negative surround and to either side a kidney shaped magnet!

You can just slot the adaptor into the bay and then screw an atomiser on or what I preferred was to screw the atomiser into the adaptors threading and then just lower the whole assembly into position making sure the airflow was lined up with the open sides of the device!







_________________________________________________________________________



*Fitting The Battery*

The Veego 80 accommodates a single 18650 battery which gets fitted from above to the spine section of the device. We have a Pico style battery cap with reasonably smooth threading to secure the battery but when securing the cap with an installed battery you have to push down firmly while turning as we have a strong spring loaded positive contact at the bottom of the battery tube!








Orientation is labelled vibrantly at the bottom of the tube and we have negative labelled in Bright White on the underside of the cap, as you would expect with this style of fitting a battery there is no movement whatsoever, great job!

_________________________________________________________________________



*The Display*

We have a much loved old school style of display but the layout is just a bit of a mess. We have both vape duration and 4 digit puff counter rather than the puff count showing duration while vaping and when all 4 digits of the puff counter are in use their is no gap between the two pieces of information. Also we have no gap between the voltage (wattage in voltage mode) and resistance and when the mode is RBA which is the mode I would expect to be the most popular "R" is added between the wattage and voltage readings where there was a space and the whole display just becomes a solid block of numbers and letters!








To the left we have the wattage which will display voltage when in voltage mode and to the right of that we have "W" or "V" at the bottom and if in RBA mode we will also have an "R" above the "W"!

To the right of the wattage (or voltage) at the top we have the voltage (wattage in voltage mode) followed by the resistance. Below to the left we have vape duration and to the right a four figure puff counter which only reveals any field that is in use so 0029P would just be displayed as 29P, finally to the right of the display we have a vertically positioned battery status bar!

_________________________________________________________________________



*Operating The Device*

The Veego 80 has a very basic chip and old school display which is all many people require. The device is the usual 5 clicks of the fire button to turn on and five clicks to turn off and once on fire and down pressed together locks the whole device including the fire button and unfortunately I can't find anyway of locking just the navigational buttons which would be my preference! The only other combination button press feature is fire and up together which resets the puff count!

The device has three modes which are wattage which is actually a smart wattage mode so limits the upper wattage dependant on the resistance of your coil, variable voltage and RBA which is actually standard variable wattage allowing adjustments from 5 to 80w with no limitation, to switch between the modes is 3 quick clicks of the fire button. The wattage adjusts in 1w increments and whether in wattage or RBA mode round robins. When in variable voltage mode it adjusts from 0.5v to 4.2v in 0.1v increments and again round robins!







_________________________________________________________________________



*Protections:*

Overtime Protection
Short Circuit Protection
Low Voltage Protection
Over-temperature Protection
Over Discharge Protection
Battery Reverse Protection
Max Power Protection
Overcharge Protection







_________________________________________________________________________



*Charging*

You know the routine, I recommend charging externally but if you do need to charge in the device we have a Type C USB connection and 2A charge rate. While charging the battery status bar acts as a charging progress bar, pass-through vaping is supported!

_________________________________________________________________________



*No Voltage Boost*

Something that I did notice was this has no voltage boost so will only hit whatever wattage or voltage you set if the voltage left on the battery allows. If like me who is usually between 3.2v to 3.4v with the wattage I set then any drop off in power will only occur right at the end of the battery life and will be minimal while others who might like a much warmer vape and set their wattage higher comparable to the resistance might be for example at 3.8v to 4.0v then for the most part this will perform like a direct output device not hitting the wattage or voltage you have set and giving less and less power as the battery voltage drops!

I only noticed this when testing the variable voltage mode as for the voltage set I felt I should be getting a much more powerful vape so checked the wattage output and found setting the voltage between 3.4v and 4.2v the power I experienced and the displayed wattage remained the same instead of increasing as I increased the voltage so I switched to wattage mode and again found however high I set the wattage the power I experienced stayed the same and the voltage remained at 3.4v instead of increasing as I increased the wattage!

Keep in mind though this was with the battery ran down to 3.4v and only noticed by accident when I was messing around with the variable voltage, whether it will actually effect you during use is entirely down to what voltage you tend to vape at which is determined by your set wattage comparable to the resistance and what the voltage output should be to hit your set wattage!

_________________________________________________________________________



*My Thoughts!*

Being mainly a MTL vaper and with most of my favourite RTA's being 22mm in diameter I absolutely loved this using the 510 adaptor as a standard SBS device, 22mm atomisers fit like a glove and it's such a slender ergonomic device with the fire button in a great position to thumb fire!

The confusion is using the Veego 80 with the Pod this is a RDL or DL device with the cyclops airflow and low ohm included coils yet as a standard device using the adaptor it's strictly for MTL so you need to be a versatile vaper to take full advantage but then I do know many who vape different styles depending on their mood so it might well work for many!

The pod I do like with it's top-fill and standard fit 510 drip tip, not so keen on the 0.17ohm coil which had little restriction and on closing the airflow down I suffered some turbulence, although fully open it gave bags of flavour but it gave just far too much air for me. The 0.3ohm coil head was much more to my liking with half airflow for a medium restricted direct lung draw, pretty smooth and great flavour, my preferred wattage with this coil head was 38w!

This is a device you really need to do your homework on keeping in mind it's limited to 22mm atomisers and the lack of voltage boost, you really need to know with the wattages you usually vape at with different resistances how that equates to voltage output to know whether the lack of voltage boost will effect you or not, to many it will make little if any difference while for some it will be a deal breaker!

I like these old school style displays and how simple the device is to use but the layout makes it somewhat cluttered and I also don't like the fact I can't just lock the navigational buttons but only the whole device! The device fires with absolutely no delay and with the lack of voltage boost not really effecting how I vape performance for me was excellent!










_________________________________________________________________________



*Likes*

Unique looking SBS AIO device
Slender and Ergonomic
5 Colour spine options
Nicely positioned clicky fire button
Old school style display (see cons)
Simple device to navigate
4 digit puff counter that can be manually reset
Wattage(smart), Voltage and RBA modes
Top-fill
Replaceable standard 510 drip tip
Dual cyclops adjustable airflow
Clear pod
Pods and atomisers fit securely
2 different mesh coil heads included
0.6ohm mesh coil head also available
Both coils gave good flavour, 0.3ohm was my favourite
Rebuildable coil head packs available
Included 510 threaded adaptor
Worked great with 22mm MTL RTA's
Pico style battery cap (orientation clearly visible)
Type C USB, 2A charge rate
Supports pass-through


*Cons*

Only fits up to 22mm atomisers
No Voltage Boost
Cluttered display
Can't lock just navigational buttons
Slight rattle from fire button when shaking (fine during use)
Being a RDL/DL Pod device but MTL as standard device might limit interest


I would once again like to thank Agnes from Nevoks for supplying the Veego 80 Pod Mod Kit for the purpose of this review, thanks for reading and stay safe!

https://www.nevoks.com/products/nevoks-veego80/

_________________________________________________________________________

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Grand Guru (20/9/21)

Thanks for the great review @Timwis. I absolutely love my Veego 80. It’s such a bummer that they went only for the gunmetal rendition with limited variety of colours for the spine. I would have loved a black or a SS/Silver one to match some more of my RTAs. But it is what it is…

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## Ashwis (20/9/21)

Great Informative review Bro. It looks a bit weird. Pity about not having any boost and the battery rattle

Reactions: Like 2


----------

